# Fall Bite Is On!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Fall bite is starting here. On my local flow this week (while I was at work,lol) anglers reported several good days, and eleven fish over six pounds weighed in, four of them over seven, and one ten five pound fish. Gonna hit them up Sunday and Monday!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, good luck man show us a pic of a 10+


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I know of a guy that was trolling lake erie for walleye in june, he caught a 10lb largemouth a mile off shore, I wouldn't have believed it but he took a picture. I have caught largies while smallmouth fishing, my theory is the tournament guys go in the harbors and catch a quick limit and then go out on the big lake and cull the largies for the big smallmouth,


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ten pounds is a giant for Erie, ain't it?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Can u be more specific? Walleye? Steelies? Lakes\streams?


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Flatty01 said:


> Can u be more specific? Walleye? Steelies? Lakes\streams?


Gonna say bass. It is in the bass discussion page. Strictly a guess.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Lol flatty01 stumbled into the wrong discussion. Totally not a big deal  welcome to the bass forum!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

This gonna be a year for Red Eye Shad, it appears. A tournament at Jordan Lake near Chapel Hill produced two huge five fish sacks this past Saturday. Winners had 31 pounds two oz, second had 30 pounds 3 oz. Big fish caught by team number two weighed 11 pounds four oz. All taken on Strike King KVD Red Eye Shad lip less cranks.


----------

